# Rechner wird immer langsamer



## z-coupe (4. Mai 2006)

Ich habe einen Rechner Pentium4 mit nem WIN Betrioebssystem, der im laufenden Betrieb immer langsamer wird. Beim starten ist er noch "normalschnell". Nach einiger Zeit ist der so langsamm, dass er nach zwei drei Zeichen, die ich Browser in die Adresszeile tippe, eine Pause braucht.
Habe gedacht dass der ein Hitzeproblem hat, weil der Lüfter ausgefallen ist, trifft aber nicht zu. Der Lüfter läuft.
Was kann die Ursache sein? Ein Wurm oder Trojaner der nach und nach das System lahm legt? Oder ist das eher ein Hardwareproblem?


----------



## chmee (4. Mai 2006)

Ja !

Es könnte viele Ursachen haben. Aber einen Virencheck zu machen, könnte das Suchen
nach Dieser (U.) einschränken. zB http://www.free-av.de

mfg chmee


----------



## zioProduct (4. Mai 2006)

Alle paar Monate neu aufsetzen bereinigt solche probs auch 
*KopfAufTastaturHauDaZuFaulUmSelberAufzusetzen*

^^

Dases Hardware technisch liegt ist eher unwahrscheinlich, auser du hast zuwenig Kälte oder zuwenig Saft..
*Edit* Oder deine Mainboard Batt. legt sich langsam flach und bringt nimmer die Leistungen, gleiches gilt für den FSB, oder maybe Ram-Stecklätze...

Tippe da doch eher auf was Softiges ;-] 
Virencheck auf allefälle an erster Stelle...

mfg
ziop


----------



## z-coupe (4. Mai 2006)

@zioProduct
Neu aufsetzen würde ich gerne vermeiden.

Virencheck werde ich heute abend mal durchführen. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass ein Wurm o.ä. das System so in die Knie zwingt. Die wollen doch meist unerkannt bleiben.


----------



## chmee (4. Mai 2006)

Wenn ein Bot-Trojaner erstmal von Deinem System aus Mails verschickt, sich mit
anderen Bots unterhält, irgendwelche dDOS-Angriffe anstellt, dann merkt man das
schon im System.

Saug Dir doch auch mal HijackThis. das zeigt Dir alle Systemstart-Einträge.

Welche Programme starten mit dem Windows Boot ? Welche sind im TaskManager
zu sehen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Alex Duschek (4. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht ab und zu mal defragmentieren oder die Registry aufräumen lassen, Tools gibts ja genügend


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Auch ein "defragmentieren" der Registry und der Auslagerungsdatei (sofern genug freier Festplattenplatz vorhanden ist) kann ggf. auch manchmal Wunder wirken.
Guckst Du hier.

Viren und Würmer müssen sich nicht unbedingt verstecken..... sie müssen nur schnell sein.
Mal angenommen Du merkst dass irgendwas nicht stimmt, bist Du registriert hast dass Du Dir etwas eingefangen und erstmal reagiert hast, können mitunter schon Minuten vergehen.
Was glaubst Du was ein Virus oder Wurm in dieser Zeit alles anstellen kann?! 
Der Schaden kann dabei jedenfalls nicht unerheblich sein.
Dass dabei nicht nur das System sondern u.U. sogar ein ganzes Netzwerk lahmgelegt werden kann, versteht sich schon fast von alleine.
Ein Trojaner hingegen sollte sich eher unauffällig verstecken, um z.b. Deine Tastatureingaben möglichst lange "beobachten" zu können (z.b. um die Eingabe von Passwörtern mitloggen zu können).

Aber auch ein Hardwareproblem ist nicht auszuschliessen.

Auch die Tatsache dass der CPU-Lüfter (?) läuft, sagt nichts darüber aus ob er auch noch ausreichend kühlt.

Pauschal kann man Dein Problem also nicht beantworten, sondern muss erstmal jede Möglichkeit in betracht ziehen und überprüfen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## z-coupe (8. Mai 2006)

Habe am Wochenende aller probiert. Problem besteht immer noch. 
Werde den Rechner wahrscheinlich plattmachen müssen. Also wenn jemand noch einen Tipp für mich hat, lasst es mich bitte wissen.


----------



## Tuts4you (25. Mai 2006)

das problem liegt sicher darin, dass dein arbeitsspeicher voll wird...oder die Auslagerungdatei nicht mehr .

Auslagerungsdatei beim runterfahren löschen:
http://www.hilmi.de/pctipps/w2kauslagerung2.shtml
(funktioniert auch bei WinXP)

Arbeitsspeicher leeren:
http://www.pc-special.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1008&Itemid=26204

Arbeitspeicher defragmentieren:
http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/ramdefragxp.html

mach dich einfach ein bisschen schlau unter:
http://www.windows-tweaks.info/

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!

Michael


----------



## MC-René (26. Mai 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Saug Dir doch auch mal HijackThis. das zeigt Dir alle Systemstart-Einträge.



*Mach das mal und Poste hier das Ergebniss...*

Ich tippe auf nen "Eintrag" welcher den Speicher lahmlegt, bzw. die CPU-Ressource auslutscht... ;-]


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Mai 2006)

MC-René hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Mach das mal und Poste hier das Ergebniss...*


Wenn schon, dann bitte als Dateianhang beifügen..... so ein HijackThis Logfile kann sehr lang sein.


----------

